# God Hates Goths



## minusone (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.godhatesgoths.com/gothsenterhere.html

umm.... i don't even know what to say to this.
read for yourself.

gotta love narrow minded people


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

god hates us all, even his followers


----------



## S.D. (Sep 20, 2007)

I still love God though… :cry: </3

P.S- Bahahaha… On the main page they list everyone they hate… And it’s a VERY long list! I must admit we actually share some things in common (which breaks my heart even more)… But seriously… Harry Potter is a Goth and evil? I thought he was just a gimp with mark on his forehead (maybe even a surgical scar from an organ removal of some sort) that due to said “removal” liked to touch his wand a little too much now as it had been placed in a far more “hands on” accessible place…

Oh… I get it now… Right, Right, Right! God sees everything, self-pleasure is “Da Debil”, yadda yadda yadda. Seriously though reminds me of Kyle’s mum – always trying to fight fire with fire. Never works


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

I didn't get all the way through it.

I got to this bit :

I rate them as detestable as those worthless cerebal palsy retarded creatures they plant at the entrance to Walmart, to welcome shoppers. 
"Duuu... welllcuummm... too... wullmart... Duuuuu...". 
Because let's face facts here, they are equally as pathetic and repulsive.


and that was as far as I could read. How could someone claim to be christian and write something so *unchristian*!!!

Geezz.. I'm not even christian and it offended me.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 20, 2007)

Exactly what I was thinking Grumpy. I think it's time for a good old fashioned @$$ whoopin


----------



## Magpie (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you serious? You can't work out that that is a parody website?


----------



## kelly (Sep 20, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Are you serious? You can't work out that that is a parody website?



:lol::lol: Just what I was thinking!


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Are you serious? You can't work out that that is a parody website?




Are you trying to tell me this isnt serious! 

"ALSO LOOK OUT FOR THESE FORTHCOMING ARTICLES... ARE GOTHS RESPONSIBLE FOR GLOBAL WARMING?"


----------



## minusone (Sep 20, 2007)

IT'S HARD TO TELL.
I MEAN IT IS AMERICA..

caps off
:s


----------



## Colin (Sep 20, 2007)

When hell is full
the dead will walk the earth :lol:


----------



## kelly (Sep 20, 2007)

Australis said:


> Are you trying to tell me this isnt serious!
> 
> "ALSO LOOK OUT FOR THESE FORTHCOMING ARTICLES... ARE GOTHS RESPONSIBLE FOR GLOBAL WARMING?"




Of course they're responsible for global warming...sheesh...


----------



## firedragon (Sep 20, 2007)

dont they know their history.. goth these days is not really goth its just a load of crap lable some one has put on all the depressed dress in black slash myself up people of today EMOS... and wicca today is well mixed with christianity thanks to the christians so why are they so against it.. but hay another religious debate to throw into the mix i guess this should be interesting. And anyone wanting to call themselves goths should look up and study and learn the history and learn the language before they call themselves a goth.......


----------



## S.D. (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish this guy was a parody (Ok well he is if you laugh at stupid people like I do… But I mean what he actually does isn’t really funny at all):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Phelps

And here’s a few images of how he rolls @ the funerals of homosexuals:

http://au.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?ei=UTF-8&p=Fred+Phelps&y=Search&rd=r1&fr2=tab-web&fr=slv1-


----------



## alex_c (Sep 20, 2007)

minusone said:


> http://www.godhatesgoths.com/gothsenterhere.html
> 
> umm.... i don't even know what to say to this.
> read for yourself.
> ...


lol its probably got something to do with those god hates fags idiots from the states you know the ones that protest at military funerals


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Sep 20, 2007)

god hates sweden too apparently at godhatessweden.com
or maybe try godhatesamerica.com and godhatesfags.com.


----------



## Joshua VW (Sep 20, 2007)

Who ever wrote that is wrong.
God saved Noah AND his three sons and their wives in the big flood.

As for the rest, I'm speechless as to what to say.


----------



## S.D. (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate hippies!

( >< )


----------



## alex_c (Sep 20, 2007)

on second thoughts its probably a trolling group like the GNAA


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 20, 2007)

Its pretty funny ( A litle incencitive esp the coment u brought grumpy) even better if it isnt a parody, i found this on their website, somthing tells me they havnt read harry potter 

"We feel that posting rape and abuse fiction about Harry Potter is as bad as paedophiles posting naked pictures of children on the internet and authors of such stories should face the same legal action. When we first meet Harry in the books he is 10 years old, and even by the latest book he is still only 14 years old. How can these evil monsters feel they can justify such filth that is clearly aimed at children, innocent kids who are so obsessed with Potter and their other childhood heros that they go out of their way to look for fan fiction on him and stumble across this sickness. "


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 20, 2007)

hahahahh , erm LOL

Written by goths , LOL

poor christanz


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh i know phelps, he is probably sick enough to get a website like this up and running. He actually thinks that everyone who died in the recen tsunamis and even the 9/11 terrorism thing was a 'fag or a dike' as he put it.


----------



## minusone (Sep 20, 2007)

this god fella seems like a bit of a meanie i reckon


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 20, 2007)

Well i mean it doesnt take much reading through the bible to see some pretty horrid things god has done :evil:


----------



## alex_c (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah their trolls like these guys lol http://www.gnaa.us/


----------



## alex_c (Sep 20, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> Oh i know phelps, he is probably sick enough to get a website like this up and running. He actually thinks that everyone who died in the recen tsunamis and even the 9/11 terrorism thing was a 'fag or a dike' as he put it.


 yeah they believe 9/11 and troops being killed in iraq are god punishing america for accepting homosexuals


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 20, 2007)

mmm they r nutters


----------



## alex_c (Sep 20, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> mmm they r nutters


 yeah but the problem is half of them are lawyers and keep everything within the law and film everything. i think they should star in a re-enacment of waco texas lol


----------



## alex_c (Sep 20, 2007)

this explains their history a bit http://patdollard.com/2007/05/16/god-hates-fags/


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL that rev is retarded:lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 20, 2007)

Me thinks he is taking more than just the holy wine!!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly, even if that was a parody, some people actually think like this. I am upset that they lumped in Wiccans with the Goths, at least us pagans can put on make up properly


----------



## The-Guy (Sep 20, 2007)

I saw this thread and had to post.

I'd just like to make it clear, God loves everyone, there are no exceptions, even Satan himself, as he was Gods creation and the bible says God loved all of his creation.


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 20, 2007)

Which God?


----------



## The-Guy (Sep 20, 2007)

In case you were wondering, yes God loves homersexuals too.


----------



## The-Guy (Sep 20, 2007)

> Which God?



The one and only God, "God", the trinity, the Son, the Father and the Holy Spirit.

There is only one God

PS:yay my 200th post lol.


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

"The one and only God, "God", the trinity, the Son, the Father and the Holy Spirit."

Oh? What about Zeus, Ares, Osiris, Seth, Ganesh and on and on not to mention the girls in the group?


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 20, 2007)

The-Guy said:


> The one and only God, "God", the trinity, the Son, the Father and the Holy Spirit.
> 
> There is only one God
> 
> PS:yay my 200th post lol.



In your opinion


----------



## mr black (Sep 20, 2007)

I like the god mazda myself, the zoroastrian god!


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

The-Guy said:


> In case you were wondering, yes God loves homersexuals too.



So your Christian God is a "homersexual" lover? a Gay God, has a nice ring to it indeed.

Ill take Odin and Thor over God and jesus, Thor is kick ass!~


----------



## cris (Sep 20, 2007)

Australis said:


> So your Christian God is a "homersexual" lover? a Gay God, has a nice ring to it indeed.
> 
> Ill take Odin and Thor over God and jesus, Thor is kick ass!~



You can take them, personally i dont swing that way i will take aphroditee and venus thanks (dont take it seriously but you were asking for that)


----------



## alex_c (Sep 20, 2007)

Australis said:


> So your Christian God is a "homersexual" lover? a Gay God, has a nice ring to it indeed.
> 
> Ill take Odin and Thor over God and jesus, Thor is kick ass!~


 lol there already is a guy called gay god hes an emo and has thousands of 15yr old fans who just fight amongst each other lol:lol:


----------



## theduclos (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm, This sums up the idiots who wrote this. 10 years of painstaking research and they come to this conclusion




> This website is the result of 10 long years of painstaking research and investigation into teen Satanism, Self-harming, Wicca, and the twisted and disturbing world of Goth.


 



> we are at war here. War against the Hell that Earth is becoming. Crack addicted children on the streets, the *****s, vampires, Goths, the mentally handicapped, retarded demons with spina bifida and cerebal palsy, mongeloids that behave like wild animals that are prone to sexually gratifying themselves in public, pathetic excuses for humans with brains like dogs, and homosexuals. What kind of a world is this ? That fags can marry and spread their disease ridden seed ? That is why send Aids to cure their kind.


 
As much as im not a fan of the gothic subculture i would rather work beside one all day rather then a jesus freak like these guys spouting their BS.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 20, 2007)

I HATE PEOPLE THAT DONT KNO WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!
He is sooooo rediculas, Goths dont do ANY of that
Its emo's that cut their wrists.
I dont think that they want wild animals put down.
But hey, what do expect 
HE'S AMERICAN


----------



## Ella (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG - I don't know what to say. What a load of ********** rubbish! Has anyone read the letters page? Whether itz real or not itz still scary knowing there are people out there who DO think like this and would use this site as confirmation they're thinking the right things. I'm all for free thought and everything but oh my god! there has to be limits! I identify with quite a few of the groups he was spewing hatred about and it sickens me. Itz ppl like this that incite and commend vicious hate crimes. "god sent AIDS to cure fags"? "It sickens me to know what evils feminism has done to the world" Jesus christ


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

off the subject, Aphrodite and Venus are the same deity.


----------



## Dodie (Sep 20, 2007)

[video=youtube;CCIfZ77owno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCIfZ77owno[/video]


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

www.godhates.com

www.godhatesfigs.com
www.godhatesshrimp.com
www.godhateschristians.info
www.godhateshomophobes.com
www.godhatesjanks.org
www.godhatessweden.com
www.whydoesgodhateamputees.com
www.godhatesfredphelps.com
www.godhatescanada.com
www.godhatesrags.com
www.godhatesmath.com
www.godhatesglobes.com
www.godhatesfurries.com
www.godhatesflags.com
www.godhatesAPS.com
www.godhatesbarbers.com
www.godhatescrustaceans.com
www.godhatesfundamentalists.com
www.godhatesmixedfibers.com
www.godhatesbrains.com
www.godhatesinternet.com
www.godhatesrepublicans.org
www.godhateswbc.net
www.godhatesamerica.com

www.satanlovesfredphelps.com


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

Whoa Australis, you started ALL those web sites?!? lol


----------



## Leigh (Sep 20, 2007)

read through some of the hate mail, its interesting... 

Leigh


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

Jen said:


> Whoa Australis, you started ALL those web sites?!? lol




Yes, and the next one will be www.godhatesjen.com


----------



## mr black (Sep 20, 2007)

Where's godhatesatheists.com? I feel left out


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

Jen said:


> off the subject, Aphrodite and Venus are the same deity.


 
He wants 2 women, but can only handle 1, its the ultimate compromise 
Sorry chris, couldnt help it. :lol:


----------



## alex_c (Sep 20, 2007)

yep most definitely a parody http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Goths notice the similarities?


----------



## mr black (Sep 20, 2007)

Either way the god hates goths site is obviously fake. Just not as funny as the flat earth society :lol:


----------



## cris (Sep 20, 2007)

Jen said:


> off the subject, Aphrodite and Venus are the same deity.



I thought one was greek and the other was roman. I choose to believe there are 2 they just do the same job for differant races.


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

I got this from a facebook group Im in, Called "So apparently Im going to hell........"
Its not my work, but its funny, and I believe athiests are in there somewhere 

If anyone's had the chance to catch a Mr. Micah Armstrong (originally of the Assembly of God Church in Miami but left because they were hypocrites) on Monday, then you have probably drawn one conclusion...apparently you're going to hell.

Reasons include:
Pot Smoking
Cigarette Smoking
Alcohol Drinking
Guitar Playing
Having a Tattoo
Showing Cleavage
Showing Bellybuttons
Girls Showing Their Knees
Girls Showing Their Elbows
Girls Wearing Tight Pants
Girls Wearing Miniskirts
Being Blonde
Being Fat
Cursing
Kissing on the Mouth before Marriage
Holding Hands before Marriage
Having Premarital Sex
Masturbation
Having Anal Sex
Having Oral Sex
Being Homosexual 
Judging People (He wasn't though, he was being honest)
Being Selfish
Playing Sports
Women Working
Watching BET
Watching MTV
Watching VH1
Watching TNT
Associating With Hollywood
Listening to “Gangsta Rap”, Techno, Christian Bands, and Rock and Roll
Believing in Evolution
Being Catholic
Being Jewish
Being Buddhist
Being Methodist
Being Protestant
Being Mormon
Being Muslim
Being Hindu
Being Agnostic
Being Atheist
Being a Woman (they're still paying for Eve's sin)
Being In a Sorority or Fraternity
Owning a Pet
Sin, Have Sinned, or Plan on Sinning in the Future

Don't Worry. Hell is Going to be a Party. Based on Micah’s prediction Gandhi, Mother Teresa, Bob Marley, Jimi Hendrix, Elvis, Tupac, Biggie Smalls, and Martin Luther King are already there.

The only one not there will be Micah.


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

mr black said:


> Where's godhatesatheists.com? I feel left out




No doubt more exist.

Feel left out, start it yourself


----------



## cris (Sep 20, 2007)

Dont get me started on the dihydrogen monoxide conspiracy...


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

Meow! Sob, everyone hates Jen
The Roman appropriated Aphrodite, same story, same role


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

Jen said:


> Meow! Sob, everyone hates Jen



Not everyone just God, and he is a nobody anyways...haha


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

26 out of 46, not too bad


----------



## mr black (Sep 20, 2007)

cris said:


> Dont get me started on the dihydrogen monoxide conspiracy...



I can't believe anyone fell for that. It saddens me people know so little about chemistry


----------



## cris (Sep 20, 2007)

If the whole God thing was real i would much rather be in hell anyway, going to heaven would be like being stuck in church for eternity.

Hell would just be a mad orgy of drugs sex and violence. AKA fun not to mention a being over run with the most evil animals in christainaty/judaism the varanids


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

Jen said:


> 26 out of 46, not too bad


 
hahahaa....thats the same game a few of us have played.........( I think one rather mixed up soul got 40 out of 46. Hmmmmmm..........)


----------



## Dodie (Sep 20, 2007)

I heard you can only play Scrabble and listen to Dc Rock in heaven.. :shock:


----------



## Hetty (Sep 20, 2007)

rednut said:


> hahahaa....thats the same game a few of us have played.........( I think one rather mixed up soul got 40 out of 46. Hmmmmmm..........)



Only 15


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

I prefer to think I am going to the Terry Pratchett version of an after life.


----------



## mr black (Sep 20, 2007)

I plan on ceasing to exist..... I mean I was doing that for some time until 25 years ago


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Only 15


 
I got 17, But Im male, there's about 5 things there that send you to hell for simply being female, lol :lol:.
I especially love: "Judging people - He wasn't though, he was being honest"


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

mr black said:


> I plan on ceasing to exist..... I mean I was doing that for some time until 25 years ago


 
You and me both.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 20, 2007)

rednut said:


> I got 17, But Im male, there's about 5 things there that send you to hell for simply being female, lol :lol:.
> I especially love: "Judging people - He wasn't though, he was being honest"



Yes, it seems being a female is a very sinful thing.


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

Snakes like us more tho, afterall who was it that the serpent tempted? Eve


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Yes, it seems being a female is a very sinful thing.


 
Well, obviously, I mean, made from a spare rib? Life started as a thief, lol. 
And he's quite honestly dammed the entire human race. Its gonna be one hell of a party down there :lol: (and he's gonna be very bored of conversation with god after an eternity of being alone, hahahaa....)


----------



## Hetty (Sep 20, 2007)

rednut said:


> Well, obviously, I mean, made from a spare rib? Life started as a thief, lol.
> And he's quite honestly dammed the entire human race. Its gonna be one hell of a party down there :lol: (and he's gonna be very bored of conversation with god after an eternity of being alone, hahahaa....)



indeed, but when it comes down to it, we're all incredibly inbred and man, being born of woman, has woman in him.

So man is also sinful. Just my opinion


----------



## spoonman (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder if the person who wrote this letter has something to do with this "cult". It was sent to my and many others tatt shops. I've high lighted some bits i found amusing. hope its clear enough to read.


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

thenothing said:


> indeed, but when it comes down to it, we're all incredibly inbred and man, being born of woman, has woman in him.
> 
> So man is also sinful. Just my opinion


 
Hey, I'd NEVER say that was too far wrong. It's probably the most fun anyone can have with/without clothes, as far as Im concerned. :lol:


----------



## Hetty (Sep 20, 2007)

rednut said:


> Hey, I'd NEVER say that was too far wrong. It's probably the most fun anyone can have with/without clothes, as far as Im concerned. :lol:



incest?


----------



## cris (Sep 20, 2007)

spoonman said:


> I wonder if the person who wrote this letter has something to do with this "cult". It was sent to my and many others tatt shops. I've high lighted some bits i found amusing. hope its clear enough to read.View attachment 29570



LMAO such a stupid fad that has been around longer than his religion :lol:
Stupid ppl are so funny.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

Woah, I love a good rant (it doesn't particularly natter about what) and I only got to "garbage people"...


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

thenothing said:


> incest?


 
You've lost me on that one, hahaa...Im in Qld, not Tas (sorry and tasmanians....):lol:


----------



## Hetty (Sep 20, 2007)

You lost me first :/


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

How can I lose Wonder Women? WOOHOO!! I achieved the unachievable!!! 
Meh. :lol:


----------



## Hetty (Sep 20, 2007)

because I'm not wonderfully intelligent or quick.


----------



## spoonman (Sep 20, 2007)

ha ha i guess i'm just a souless looser


----------



## nickamon (Sep 21, 2007)

But on the upside, there's http://godhateswbc.com/ 

There used to be a godlovesfags.com

Aaaand with 22 reasons on my "you're going to hell" list, I would say that I'm definitely screwed...or in for a grand party.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 21, 2007)

> Reasons include:
> Sin, Have Sinned, or Plan on Sinning in the Future


 
Bahaha. I'm sooo going to hell  

Ever wondered why there were so many Christians? It's because Jesus Was Way Cool 

Jesus was way cool
Everybody liked Jesus
Everybody wanted to hang out with him
Anything he wanted to do, he did
He turned water into wine
And if he wanted to
He could have turned wheat into marijuana
Or sugar into cocaine
Or vitamin pills into amphetamines

He walked on the water
And swam on the land
He would tell these stories
And people would listen
He was really cool

If you were blind or lame
You just went to Jesus
And he would put his hands on you
And you would be healed
That's so cool

He could've played guitar better than Hendrix
He could've told the future
He could've baked the most delicious cake in the world
He could've scored more goals than Wayne Gretzky
He could've danced better than Barishnikov
Jesus could have been funnier than any comedian you can think of
Jesus was way cool

He told people to eat his body and drink his blood
That's so cool
Jesus was so cool
But then some people got jealous of how cool he was
So they killed him
But then he rose from the dead
He rose from the dead, danced around
Then went up to heaven
I mean, that's so cool
Jesus was way cool

No wonder there are so many Christians 

Jesus Was Way Cool


----------



## slim6y (Sep 21, 2007)

God is good, God is great, god made goths as a big mistake.

God keeps a picture of you in his locket, if you want to go to heaven you better reach deep into your pocket...


----------



## Radar (Sep 21, 2007)

slim6y said:


> God is good, God is great, god made goths as a big mistake.
> 
> God keeps a picture of you in his locket, if you want to go to heaven you better reach deep into your pocket...


 
ahhhh, Hillsong.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Sep 21, 2007)

if jesus comes back, the americans will mistake him for a terrorist and he will be killed again.


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 21, 2007)

I sometimes read religious right websites just for my own amusement - in that it amuses me how narrow-minded, hate-filled & ridiculous their arguments are. Although it does ultimately terrify me that there are people like this out there....

Jesus, save me from your followers!!!


----------



## Australis (Sep 21, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> if jesus comes back, the americans will mistake him for a terrorist and he will be killed again.




HAHAHAHAHAHA! now that is pure gold!


----------



## Joshua VW (Sep 21, 2007)

No he wouldn't be killed again because next time he comes it will be Judgment Day.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 21, 2007)

God Hates Goths 


He sure does


----------



## Radar (Sep 21, 2007)

I know of one well known terrorist that could be mistaken for jesus, he had a pretty good go at creating the judgement day scenario..........


----------



## Joshua VW (Sep 21, 2007)

And who might that be?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 21, 2007)

God hates everyone except for drunks and small children!!
(i think thats how the saying goes?)


----------

